# New Cream Video!



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

Here you go, it is not the best lighting, but it can be seen. Tell me what you guys think.  

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrDRoNyf8xk">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrDRoNyf8xk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 26, 2008)

Cute. Is he going to be a future breeder?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks!! 

Yes, he is one of my holdbacks.


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 26, 2008)

Can I have him?


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 26, 2008)

He looks right like the one in the site banner, great creamy color Bobby! :-D 

Btw... youtube on maintenance. -_-


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 26, 2008)

Bobby, you talk about cream a lot. It seems more than any other tegu you have. Why is he so special? Don't get me wrong, he looks awesome, but how does he stand out from other Choacans? Just more white? Higher contrast?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

He has a home, lol.

As for the banner, he is the one in it. I need to make a video outside where you can see him better, the video just does not show the color.


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think that tegu is beautiful and I now have motion sickness uke


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks!! And sorry!!


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 26, 2008)

It was worth it. Also I have a question on the chacoans from most of the pics I have seen of them they seem to have more fat then the regular black and whites there jowls are bigger and there bodies are chubbier would you say that this is correct (I have only seen a handful of pics) Also if this is the case what do you think causes this do you think it might be genetic and have to do with there locale?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 26, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> It was worth it. Also I have a question on the chacoans from most of the pics I have seen of them they seem to have more fat then the regular black and whites there jowls are bigger and there bodies are chubbier would you say that this is correct (I have only seen a handful of pics) Also if this is the case what do you think causes this do you think it might be genetic and have to do with there locale?



Well, it is not fatter, everything about them is bigger. Even the egg size, they are 10 grams larger than the normals. They are much bigger built, kind of like a bulldog compared to a greyhound. The bulldog is not fat, that is just the natural build and normal larger mass.


----------



## Mike (Mar 26, 2008)

Great video, great animal.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 27, 2008)

he is adorable in the video and I think he is looking for me :lol:


----------



## olympus (Mar 27, 2008)

Im ready for mine.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 27, 2008)

You bet me too, I can't wait to have newborn babies running around again.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 28, 2008)

Cream is adorable!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Tails (Mar 30, 2008)

Speaking of newborn babies running around, do you have any spots open for reds? I'm gonna be building Thunder's "big boy" home soon and am gonna have an empty cage. I've been wanting to add a red tegu to my collection, and I think we all know what happens when ECS hits lot2


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea, I have a few spots still open on the reds, just let me know.


----------



## Tails (Mar 30, 2008)

I think I'll get a deposit put down as an early birthday present to me :-D save one for me


----------

